# My monster is one today!



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of how he progressed. They DO grow up too fast. 

Happy birthday baby boy!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy birthday! Such a cute little puppy and now such a handsome young dog.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

What a super handsome man!! Happy birthday, big guy!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome boy


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

What a handsome dude.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday!! Love your SUV set up! What type of SUV is that?


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Happy Birthday!! Love your SUV set up! What type of SUV is that?


Thank you. That is a Subaru Forester, only big enough for one dog. 

The crate is from Kustom Krates. 

Thanks everyone else for sharing.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy birthday! I love the sloppy sitting in the second picture--same as my pup.


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday, wishing you more birthdays and blessings to come in your life and have a good health. stay cool and brave and energetic dogs


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Happy birthday! What a handsome guy!!! Very cool set up you have in the SUV.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww what a cutie, happy Birthday!!


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for sharing in my boy's birthday. 



lemonadeicedtea said:


> Happy birthday! I love the sloppy sitting in the second picture--same as my pup.


haha, he still sits sloppy.  Guess it will be a while yet.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

LOVE those ears!!!! Happy BD!!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday...a few days late but Happy Birthday lil fella


----------

